# Finally purchased a roundover bit...



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey guys,
Today I went to Home Depot with the parents to buy a lawn mower and on my way out decided to snag a roundover bit for the ol' Ryobi. I looked around for the 3/4" bits but there weren't any in stock so I ended up leaving with a 1/2" bit.

Its been a few months since the Natalie P's were completed and now I get around to doing this. Any tips would be much appreciated as this is the first time i've used a roundover...it'll probably make sense if I practice on some scrap peices first.:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I've got my new router, but I need to purchase some bits. 

You can practice on things like the kitchen countertops, kitchen table, coffee table, end tables, etc. :sneeky:


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

:neener: 
Sounds like a plan...kill two birds with 1 stone eh? Re-model the kitchen and learn how to use a roundover all in one session


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Please excuse the mess. But I had the time today to go over a few edges with the roundover. It came out great I think


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Looks like you did good to me. You can go ahead and ship them to me now, I'll stain them myself. I appreciate you being such a great friend building those for me and all. Awfully nice of ya to do it for free like that.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Any time bud 
the tracking number doesn't seem to be arriving from fed-ex..I wonder when they'll ship out, :whistling:


----------



## azjimmy (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice work. Is the veneer next?
Keep those pictures coming!
Jim​


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy.
I don't think i'll be applying a veneer on top of the wood's veneer. Maybe a clearcoat to protect the finish.


----------

